
Ask HN: Books on functional programming for experienced (OO) developers? - rraghur
I&#x27;ve done  a fair share of developing software but primarily exposed only to OO languages. I&#x27;ve dipped my toes into FP and while I understand the benefits, I struggle when it comes to day to day application.<p>1. While I bring in C# option&#x2F;maybe implementations and apply them.
2. I&#x27;ve seen (many times) the Boundaries talk by Gary Bernhardt yet struggle to apply it effectively
3. I also took a PL course (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;learn&#x2F;programming-languages)<p>I&#x27;m looking for a good books to supplement my knowledge and also tips from folks here with a similar experience on applying FP practices with OO and how they were able to transition from knowing the theory to applying it successfully.
======
ljquintanilla
This is an excellent book. Cannot recommend it enough.

[https://www.manning.com/books/get-programming-with-f-
sharp](https://www.manning.com/books/get-programming-with-f-sharp)

